# 1911 government model colt / umarex .22



## Jm91rs (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all, new to the site and new to guns. I have no intention of carrying and am only looking for a plinking gun. I was definitely leaning towards the Walter p22 but after shooting a compact .40, I realized that I do not want such a physically small gun ( it just didn't feel great in my hands). So now I m back to square one . I read a great review on the umarex made colt government model but can't find out much about it's physical size.

I'm looking for opinions on this gun for size and reliability. This will be my first gun, I'm looking for a reliable .22 and I'm not really interested in the ruger. Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The dimensions other than weight will be the same as a 5" 1911.


 Height (inches) 90° to barrel: 5.25
 Length (inches): 8.7

Reliability, .22 automatics can be finicky creatures and regardless of brand and model you might have to try our several types of ammo to find what the gun really likes. That being said the Umarex guys tend to do a good job. As for the P22, while I don't particularly care for that pistol, mainly due to it's goofy manual of arms as it's a a .22LR the size really doesn't matter and they shoot pretty well.


----------



## abmhpd (Mar 8, 2012)

This Colt .22 is well made, well balance and nicely finished.. I have only put 100 rounds through it but not 1 hiccup. Tight group with out sight adjustment


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

If you're adverse to a smaller size handgun, be careful to avoid the Browning version. I understand that it's scaled down quite a bit.










There's a write-up in American Rifleman:
The Browning 1911-22


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

check out the Rock island xt22 I love mine Randy


----------



## Chucksolo69 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have the Browning and love it. No zinc alloy on that gun. The Walther, Germany website says the Colt 1911 .22 is made of zinc Alloy in the frame and aluminum for the slide. The "American Rifleman" says both the slide and frame are made of zinc alloy, so you kind of wonder who to believe. I have shot the GSG/SIG 1911.22s and the Browning is just made better and shoots everything it's fed. At least mine does. I can honestly say that in this case, size does NOT matter; it is indeed only 85% the size of a standard .45 ACP 1911. BTW - I traded in a Walther P22 on my Browning and do not regret it one bit. The Walther's slide is also of zinc alloy as is the SIG Mosquito's. The Browning's slide and frame are made of 7075 T6 aircraft grade aluminum. It is also a lot more accurate than my Walther P22. The Browning however, costs almost twice as much as the other. You get what you pay for though. .


----------



## qwiksdraw (May 11, 2012)

Don't let zinc alloy bother you. A 22 cal simply can't move steel like a 45 cal. They obviously can handle the loads put on them because you aren't reading lots of horror stories about them blowing up. Browning solves the weight issue by reducing the gun's size to 85% original size. (so it may be steel, but it is 15% less steel)

I have a Sig Sauer 1911 22LR and have full confidence in it.

I did handle the Umarex/Colt and it seems to be a good gun. If I had held it before getting the Sig, it would have been a tough choice.


----------



## vaskeet (Mar 23, 2012)

qwiksdraw said:


> Don't let zinc alloy bother you. A 22 cal simply can't move steel like a 45 cal. .


Thats why the xt22 cut down the steel slide like a beretta 92 and put the front sight on the barrel. for feel and looks when shooting it is pure 1911. It uses a fixed barrel takedown is just a little different than a 1911. RIA is coming out with a 45acp/22lr combo version of the xt22 Randy


----------

